# Pics pics pics



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

I though this would be better to post here than the events forum...

Anywho...Here are som pictures from the SLAP show competitions in East Providence, RI and Wilmington, MA from last weekend and today....

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...%20-%206-21-03/

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...%20-%206-29-03/

Enjoy


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Is that an Audiobahn 2300HCX perhaps??????

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0053.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0054.JPG





Last edited by 83Cutlass at Jun 30 2003, 01:15 AM


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

More Audiobahn!! WOOHOO.

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0061.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0069.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0154.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0185.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0256.JPG

http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0255.JPG


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

alot of those interiors are real ugly


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Good work Jeremy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

yeah like david said good work


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Now that is Sound Deadning for you ass. I am moving to MA to open a shop WTF.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass_@Jun 30 2003, 01:15 AM
> *Is that an Audiobahn 2300HCX perhaps??????
> 
> http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0053.JPG
> ...


 Say it isn't so. OMG please!!! 
:angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Sep 11 2003, 10:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dirtywhiteboy66 @ Sep 11 2003, 10:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Cutlass_@Jun 30 2003, 01:15 AM
> *Is that an Audiobahn 2300HCX perhaps??????
> 
> http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0053.JPG
> ...


Say it isn't so. OMG please!!! 
:angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:[/b][/quote]
Yup...its ghetto...lol

He has since built a new box though....

That was temporary...


----------



## EBK4 (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass_@Jun 29 2003, 10:15 PM
> *Is that an Audiobahn 2300HCX perhaps??????
> 
> http://www.nbclub.org/~jdrolet/pics/2003%2...03/DSCF0053.JPG
> ...


 what ride are those in? and whats it lookie like now?


----------

